# Nvidia Control Panel (Can't find "Display")



## M.A.W

When I open Nvidia Control Panel I can't find "Display". I need to do nvidia screen scalering.

Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## clquestor

Just make sure the card is selected and not system default chipset.  On mine I see that it could be mistaken and you won't see the correct options.


----------



## M.A.W

clquestor said:


> Just make sure the card is selected and not system default chipset.  On mine I see that it could be mistaken and you won't see the correct options.


 What do you mean by I should make sure the card is selected? (how do I do this?)


----------



## clquestor

If your control panel looks like mine, there are 2 options to the right, I've also seen it setup as a dropdown menu.  You want to ensure that your monitor is selected, and in my case, GT 210 rather than motherboard video.  If yours is not setup that way I think its going to take more expertise than I can offer!  Also, this may seem simple but just make sure in your menu bar that control panel is in fact showing you all available menu options and none are hidden.


----------



## clquestor

Can you at least run an update for your driver?  Go to device manager and make sure everything looks good for your GPU device.


----------



## M.A.W

It is updated. I have nvidia GT540M. Nothing of what you said worked. :/


----------



## clquestor

I have one more option until I turn it over to the experts on here...

Go into your system display settings (not nvidia control panel) and just make sure it is recognizing it as your nvidia gpu as well.  I had an issue where it was only recognizing it as generic device even though device manager said everything was ok.  This would ultimately affect your gpu display settings leading to your initial problem.  If thats not it, I hope these guys have a solution for you.


----------



## M.A.W

clquestor said:


> I have one more option until I turn it over to the experts on here...
> 
> Go into your system display settings (not nvidia control panel) and just make sure it is recognizing it as your nvidia gpu as well.  I had an issue where it was only recognizing it as generic device even though device manager said everything was ok.  This would ultimately affect your gpu display settings leading to your initial problem.  If thats not it, I hope these guys have a solution for you.



No that didn't make it. Thanks for trying, it is appreciated!


----------



## salvage-this

So just to get this strait in device manager it recognizes the GPU correctly?

If it does I would recommend completely removing the driver and reinstalling the driver from nVidias web site.  I realize that you have the most up to date driver installed but it woulds to me like something is wrong with your nVidia control panel.


----------



## M.A.W

salvage-this said:


> So just to get this strait in device manager it recognizes the GPU correctly?
> 
> If it does I would recommend completely removing the driver and reinstalling the driver from nVidias web site.  I realize that you have the most up to date driver installed but it woulds to me like something is wrong with your nVidia control panel.



I tried what you said, but it didn't work. And yes it recognizes the GPU correctly.


----------

